# my Earthworks M30 calibration file: help to check if i need any re-formating



## jianhua1975 (Sep 13, 2011)

hi, 
just got electrical calibration file,and could anyone help to check if i need to do any re-formatting
in order to load it into REW for using? 

here is some lines in the tXT file:
===================================================
"Transfer Function Mag - dB volts/volts (0.10 oct)(eq)(eq:aux)"
"Hz" "Data"
770.9704, -0.4891936
822.3684, -0.5123992
873.7665, -0.5353142
......
=====================================================

thanks in advance!


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

jianhua1975 said:


> just got electrical calibration file,and could anyone help to check if i need to do any re-formatting in order to load it into REW for using?
> 
> 
> JohnM said:
> ...


> I would simply try loading that file to see what happens .

> You may find that you need to delete all the extra text not related to the actual data .

:sn:


----------



## jianhua1975 (Sep 13, 2011)

EarlK said:


> > I would simply try loading that file to see what happens .
> 
> > You may find that you need to delete all the extra text not related to the actual data .
> 
> :sn:


there is no any issue when i loaded this unchanged TXT file into REW, works fine!

thanks.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

I said:


> > I would simply try loading that file to see what happens .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:T


----------



## todmil (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey Jian, anychance you could share the calibration file?


----------

